# Touchscreen -- stylus works but finger doesn't?

## steelcowboy

First of all, hi! I just got Gentoo working and it is absolutely amazing! Configuring things manually is actually so much fun, and I've been having a great time learning more about Linux -- especially, well, the Linux kernel   :Very Happy: 

With that said, I'm having an interesting issue. I have been working since yesterday, recompiled the kernel maybe 3 times for this but still don't have it quite down. I rebooted right after I thought I had the touchscreen working, was sad to notice that it wasn't... but does the device even show up? I checked "xinput list" and sure enough: Wacom ISDv4 E Pen. My stylus works perfectly but for some reason my finger does not!

Arch's touchscreen works just fine, and I compared the Wacom kernel settings between the kernels and they're the same. Here's some info from the Gentoo kernel:

```

[    1.082800] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.083772] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.083773] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    4.271419] wacom 0003:056A:00E6.0001: hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Tablet ISD-V4] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.5/input0

[    4.282641] wacom 0003:056A:00E6.0002: hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Tablet ISD-V4] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.5/input1

```

I'm wondering if it's a kernel issue or one a little higher up. I am hesitant to install xf86-input-wacom because it screws up Touchegg -- xf86-input-evdev handled my touchscreen just fine in Arch. Anyone know what could be going on? Here's xinput list for your reference:

```

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 E6 Pen                         id=9   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                 id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                      id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ ThinkPad Extra Buttons                     id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

Thanks!

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> I am hesitant to install xf86-input-wacom

  install it. I haven't tried very hard, but it seems kernel driver is not enough even though it kinda works inside xorg. Not sure how, perhaps using evdev instead (just a guess).

----------

## Roman_Gruber

friend there are different types of touchscreen technology.

and not every touchscreen works with the human body. afaik the smartphones use capactive touchscreens.

my wacom tablet only works with the provided pen. wacom graphire 4.

i did not found your device. you may check the manufacturer or the manual about its features.

 *Quote:*   

> Arch's touchscreen works just fine

 

please specify. and if so, check arch kernel and modules and duplicate it in gentoo. some even use the arch linux kernel here in the past but no idea on these days...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

steelcowboy,

Welcome to Gentoo.

I'm aware of at least four touchscreen technologies:-

Infra-red. - block the beams with something to got an X/Y output from the touch screen.

Resistive - needs to be touched with a conductor of some sort. A finger works, a gloved finger does not.

Capacitive - anything that changes the local capacitence works 

Pressure sensitve - usually needs a stylus to generate sufficient localised pressure.

They all have their pros and cons.

----------

## szatox

What are you guys talking about? He's changing from arch to gentoo, he knows his device is touch-sensitive:

 *Quote:*   

> Arch's touchscreen works just fine

 

Kernel driver is already installed. Installing xorg driver will provide interface (abstraction layer?) usable by applications.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

are you sure? are you the orginal topic poster? no, so tahts why i asked for a clarification. ty

do not make any assumptions when you are not the orginal topic poster, very often the issue is in the early stages and not in the software ... when the hardware is not capable of it and the user assumes it and never considers that...

you may think like a machine and go from the layers up to the last layer which is the user, ty

----------

## The Doctor

I'm fairly sure wacom devices won't function properly with just the kernel driver. xf86-input-wacom (or equivalent) package has always been required for my Bamboo to work at all. I'd give it a try. If it doesn't work you can always emerge -C it.

Arch is similar, but they do package things differently. It is possible that the packages are not identical in content.

----------

